# Marbling question



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I just bought some powder pigments from acidrod to try out marbling. What is the best way to mix the dry pigment into the epoxy? Can it be done after the epoxy has been mixed?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yes,mix the eoxy like normal,then pour out a little for each color on a piece of foil and mix.is the product pro-tec? if so my expeirence with that product is to lay on my base color and let spin in my rod dryer for about 10-15 mins then mix up my accent colors and apply to the rotating rod.the best part about marbling is ther are no rules


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I tried it out for the first time yesterday on a broken blank with decent results.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

And use toothpicks to pull the powder.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Ryan Y said:


> And use toothpicks to pull the powder.


You mean to pull the powder out of the containers? The ones I ordered came with some nifty little plastic spoons. Half a spoonful seems to be a good amount for a quarter sized puddle of epoxy.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

he means to pull it thru the base coat w/ the toothpick,personally i use a nifty set of dental picks


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> he means to pull it thru the base coat w/ the toothpick,personally i use a nifty set of dental picks


Gotcha. I used toothpicks to mix the powder into the epoxy and then to apply the colors to the base coat. Then used (probably the same) set of dental picks to move the colors around on the blank.


----------



## Tiderunr (Oct 21, 2006)

FWIW, I haven't had much luck with pigments. Seem to do better using those small bottles of Testors paint, and applying it directly to an area where I set down a thin coat of epoxy. I like those dental pics too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. I used testors as well. Emptied the oil otf the top then applied as stated.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

have had great results from pro-tec powder paint,the results can be seen on any of my posts with marbling.the best part about the powder is the almost unlimited pallette of colors that can be made by mixing the powders dry ,did take a few tests to figure out how much of one and how much of another,etc.but hands down the easiest pigment source to use


----------

